# Re: Fairmount Residential Care Home, Bradford - November 2010.



## jjstenso (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Fairmount Residential Care Home, Bradford - November 2010.*

So, a trip to London for me with plans of a return trip through Oxfordshire to visit some of the more famous tourist attractions fell through at the last minute...

KooK and I decided to use the time to really start to comb what lay on our doorstep. After the early light of morning spent poking around three other sites without a result we came upon this little gem, in the form of a former residential care home.

Located in one of the more affluent suburbs of Bradford, Fairmount was most likely the residence of a Mill owner or similar and is typical of the area with most of the larger houses now Care Homes.

From what we could glean, Fairmount closed sometime around 2008 and has remained unused ever since, whilst developing large plumes of fungi. Untouched by pikey hands, examinable items were quite abundant and it was quite poignant to see possessions left behind by those who had either died or moved on after the home closed. In fact, after we’d finished looking around we spent some time browsing the library and taking a rest in the mahogany panelled snug. 

No externals from me as my camera was safely tucked away from the rain... I’m sure KooK will oblige. 

Here are a few photographs from within:































































The orange dusting in the bathroom areas were caused by fungus spores..



















J. ​


----------



## KooK. (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice little explore, great report jST, a few of mine;


































































Thanks for looking again


----------



## species8472 (Nov 14, 2010)

those dominos look kind of creepy like they all just left in the middle of the night


----------



## Lauren444 (Nov 14, 2010)

It looks really eerie, Brilliant pics I really like the second pic up from the bottom. Well done


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2010)

Some really good shots here folks..hope it doesnt become "Pottered"!


----------



## KooK. (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks all, hopefully it won't be too bad klempner, the owner lives on site we think.


----------



## jjstenso (Nov 14, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Some really good shots here folks..hope it doesnt become "Pottered"!



Exactly what we were discussing in the library... Such a crying shame.


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> Exactly what we were discussing in the library... Such a crying shame.



Best to keep its whereabouts quiet then,only give out its locale to trusted peeps


----------



## KooK. (Nov 14, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Best to keep its whereabouts quiet then,only give out its locale to trusted peeps



Heh we also discussed that, but its already been posted a few times


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 15, 2010)

Really good find. 

Has an eerie feel to it.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 15, 2010)

Great photos mate - was gonna suggest to Kook we hit this soon, but again I was beaten to it lol


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 15, 2010)

RE the owner - the owner lives about a mile away from the site (I know because they live next door to my old best friend) - they are not the friendliest of people.
The owner has family who live very close to the site (can see it from their house) - hence the owner being about alot.


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Nov 15, 2010)

what a "bootiful" building, hope it gets utilized and not turned into flats


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 19, 2010)

What a gem! great pics!


----------



## Tavia (Nov 29, 2010)

Great pics. The flowers in the Victorian fireplace is lovely.

T


----------

